# bee calmer mite solution



## topbee (Mar 17, 2004)

I am currently considering using the mite solution to control the mites. Has anyone used the solution and what was the results. I currently have approximately 50 hives and would like to use something other than chemical. I also considered using FGMO, but I have had a hard time a hard time finding the oil and the thymol. Please help!

Topbee


----------



## ranwithrsd (Feb 22, 2003)

topbee,
If you do a search on the FGMO forum, you'll find info on the oil and sources, here's one, the main page actually shows the oil to be used for mite control:
http://steoil.com/ 

As far as the thymol; some of the others on the FGMO forum have said where they have gotten theirs (I believe one person said they ordered it from a wal-mart pharmacy); I'm sure the others will give you plenty of references for that; you could also email Dr. Rodriguez directly and ask him where to get some, but as I said, reading/searching the FGMO forum will be your best bet for that type of info. Good luck,

Robert


----------



## aufingers (May 5, 2003)

I bought my oil from a medical wholesale site in Los Angeles. Don't tell them that you want to use it on bees as they are not allowed to sell it for that use. I finally told the sales rep that I use mineral oil on my horses at times when they colic, which I do and that was alright. Freight is pricey, if you can get someone to order with you itwill cut freightcosts. As for the thymol, I bought mine on line from medichest[?]. it is manufactured by Medisca Inc. 1 800 932 1039. The goodo Doctor can give you the names of the places to get the oil. Wishing you the best with your bees, Earl White


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Topbee:

The STE oil dupplier in San Marcos Texas ships anywhere. They will ship in gallons, 5 gallons or whatever. 

Thymol, the National Formulary grade, is a fairly common item it appears. Most big chemical houses carry it or can order it in anything from l00 gram bottles up to drums. Antec, Inc is on the web, located in Houston, Texas. I ordered mine for $45 per pound plus freight. They will sell and ship in any amount, and they take credit cards. 

Before ordering from a great distance I might look in the phone directory and contact local chemical distributors. I found two in Tulsa who would order it for me. 

Check prices; several fellows have quoted Walmart prices around $20 per l00 grams. I asked in Muskogee and the pharmacist quoted me $35 for l25 grams. Worked out a lot cheaper just to order a pound from Antec. Had I been able to find buyers for 4 pounds I could have picked it up in Tulsa for $40 per pound, all the same NF grade Thymol. 

If a beekeeping association has enough members using FGMO any local chemical distributor will stock Thymol. The local dealer who quoted $40 per pound told me he could buy it in kegs of anything from 5 kilos up. If he can afford to stock a 5 kilo keg for a $160 sale so can any other dealer. 

Ox


----------

